# Now I lost Savannah too:(



## CCWelch (Aug 1, 2011)

Last night when we fed and watered everyone she was her regular antisocial self,hopping back into her enclosed area so she doesn't have to deal with being petted. She was a miss priss show rabbit. This morning we went out to feed and water and she was dead. She has shown no signs of any illness and was just going into her first heavy molt. Nathan noticed she was a little yellow on the butt last night but wrote it off to us wetting everyone down yesterday.

Savannah was my 5 month old Broken red New Zealand doe.


----------



## JimD (Aug 1, 2011)

ray:


----------



## Ashleighh (Aug 1, 2011)

ray:I'm so sorry Corely.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 1, 2011)

We're so sorry to hear you lost Savannah. It's times like this that an old Johnny Cash tune leaps to mind--"I don't like it, but I guess things happen that way." Rest in peace little girl, you are missed.:bunnyangel:


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 1, 2011)

This make #4 in less than a month.
First I lost Echo a young male Siamese Satin to a large intestinal blockage on July 10th, then on the 19th of July I lost Honey Bunny (my Cali breeding buck) and Celest (My 6 month old Flemish Giant)to the nasty heat wave, then this. 


:cry1::cry4::bawl::surrender When will it end?


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 1, 2011)

I am so, so sorry it just isn't fair to lose so many so fast.Do you think the heat is contributing to this many loses in so short a time. I pray that this is it, it has ended. Benjamin and I send you hugs and prayers.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 1, 2011)

:rip: little Savannah.


----------



## hippity18 (Aug 5, 2011)

my condolences sweetie im so sorry for your loss. it will get better i lost 2 in the same week  i wonder what it could have been that killed her?


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you everyone


----------



## jujub793 (Aug 5, 2011)

so sorry :hug:


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 5, 2011)

Talking to the vet, rabbits are like older humans, if they cannot get out of the heat to cool down for at least a little while to get their internal temperature down, the heat will kill them. She would not let me wet her down to cool her off and she laid on the ice bottle but apparently that was not enough.


----------



## Jenk (Aug 6, 2011)

*CCWelch wrote: *


> Savannah was my 5 month old Broken red New Zealand doe.


I am sorry to be late in responding, CCWelch. My husband and I lost our dear Zoe less than a week ago and know the heartache too well. :hug2: We are sorry for your loss.


((HUGS)),

Jenk


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your kind words, it is very hard losing our 2 "raising stars" in Celest and Savannah and our breeding buck Honey Bunny is such close succession.:bunnyangel2: Topped it off with my young satin buck having mucoid enteritis and having to take care of him (I did pull him through that with a lot of diligence)then having a doe and a young buck start sneezing(yes, we have pneumonia caused by the heat)I wish the horrible heat would go away and the res of the year would be moderate. :sickbunny:


----------



## sickbunny (Aug 9, 2011)

god bless you, how horrible to lose so many! xox

i lost my long awaited baby to the heat wave last month, and now i just lost my 1 yr old to the e-cuniculi she had when i got her when she was 2 months old. i know how you feel.


----------

